# Question for Jonathan



## e92doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Jonathan- I am picking up my car at the end of march and I have a question regarding the plates. My CA first told me that he was going to get the plates from the NY state DMV and then mail them down to the PDC. He then said that he found out that he cannot do that and that I will have to bring them down with me on the plane. Today he tells me that I will not get plates at all and that the PDC will give me temporary plates and then I will get my plates when I get back to NY. I was wondering what will actually happen. Thanks and I cannot wait to meet the BMW team in SC!


----------



## Fahrvergnugen (Mar 1, 2008)

e92doc said:


> Hey Jonathan- I am picking up my car at the end of march and I have a question regarding the plates. My CA first told me that he was going to get the plates from the NY state DMV and then mail them down to the PDC. He then said that he found out that he cannot do that and that I will have to bring them down with me on the plane. Today he tells me that I will not get plates at all and that the PDC will give me temporary plates and then I will get my plates when I get back to NY. I was wondering what will actually happen. Thanks and I cannot wait to meet the BMW team in SC!


I'm not Jonathan, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. But seriously, my CA (also in NY) said that the car will be delivered with 30 day temporary tags. When the car gets back to NY, the dealership does the NYSI and puts on the NY plates. He's done a few PCDs so he knows how it works in NY. Hope this helps.


----------



## e92doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Everything I've read posted about PDC delivery says if you don't bring plates with you they don't release the car. I think you need to get Jonathan's answer!


----------



## moonridur (Apr 26, 2005)

I am picking up my car in two weeks. My CA (in Houston) stated that he will be providing temp tags and inspection. The new plates will be sent to the Houston dealer and when I return, they will perform state inspection and install perm plates.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

e92doc said:


> Hey Jonathan- I am picking up my car at the end of march and I have a question regarding the plates. My CA first told me that he was going to get the plates from the NY state DMV and then mail them down to the PDC. He then said that he found out that he cannot do that and that I will have to bring them down with me on the plane. Today he tells me that I will not get plates at all and that the PDC will give me temporary plates and then I will get my plates when I get back to NY. I was wondering what will actually happen. Thanks and I cannot wait to meet the BMW team in SC!


Alright, here is the deal:

There are a few states that do not have the capability of issuing temp out of state plates (NY is one of those). For those states we do have the capability of issuing a out of state SC temporary tag.

Here is the catch... We *cannot* issue a out of state SC temporary tag to anyone that *lives in SC*. So if you live in SC and buy from a dealer in NY, you will have to apply and get your SC hard plates before you can take delivery.

Hope this makes since? I believe you reside in NY, so it want be a problem for us to issue you a temp tag.


----------



## e92doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan! I am looking forward to coming in march. I just have one last question for you- on the original email bmw sent us it said not to book airline tickets until 3-weeks before your pick up date and bmw will confirm the date. Its 3 weeks before and bmw hasn't sent us anything- should I be on the look out for an email, a call or a letter in the mail or do you think it is safe and I can go ahead and book airline tickets?


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

How about for NC, same deal as NY I'm assuming? I'm working hard to try to get all my ducks in a row with regards to the DMV, but they're not making it easy on me...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

e92doc said:


> Thanks Jonathan! I am looking forward to coming in march. I just have one last question for you- on the original email bmw sent us it said not to book airline tickets until 3-weeks before your pick up date and bmw will confirm the date. Its 3 weeks before and bmw hasn't sent us anything- should I be on the look out for an email, a call or a letter in the mail or do you think it is safe and I can go ahead and book airline tickets?


Your good to go ahead make your travel plans.

The following paragraph is what is currently on the travel form attached to the email, which can be easily read the wrong way.

_Due to production schedules, weather, and other unforeseeable circumstances, your delivery date cannot be guaranteed until three weeks prior to your delivery. For this reason, please do not make travel arrangementsuntil three weeks prior to your delivery date. In the event we are notified of an issue delaying your vehicle, we will contact you immediately to arrange a new date._

They are trying to say not to make travel plans earlier than three weeks prior to your delivery date. If you get to that 3 week window and haven't heard from us, then everything is on schedule.

This will be updated within the next couple of weeks to state: _"Please do not make any travel arrangements until *three weeks *prior to your delivery date."_

See you soon :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Desiboy said:


> How about for NC, same deal as NY I'm assuming? I'm working hard to try to get all my ducks in a row with regards to the DMV, but they're not making it easy on me...


NC dealers have the capabiity of issuing Temp Tags to in and out of state residents. However we can write temp tags if needed to someone that lives in NC.

Let me know if you still have questions or need more information :thumbup:


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool, thanks, I actually have an out of state dealer. So, I'm hopefully going to get everything worked out by next week, but if not, how much notice do I need to give you for temp plates?

Thanks JS!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Desiboy said:


> Cool, thanks, I actually have an out of state dealer. So, I'm hopefully going to get everything worked out by next week, but if not, how much notice do I need to give you for temp plates?
> 
> Thanks JS!


15 minutes prior to when you are ready to leave here that day :bigpimp:

We keep some on hand in case they are needed. :thumbup:


----------



## e92doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the help JS! What about registrations?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

e92doc said:


> Thanks for all the help JS! What about registrations?


When we write the SC temp tag, we also write a temporary registration that goes with it. We then mail a copy of that registration to SC DMV for them to process.


----------

